# EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?



## AntiFanboy (21. September 2010)

*EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

ich hab jetzt endlich das geld zusammen das ich mir einen neuen CPU kühler kaufe!

doch nun stellt sich die frage : 

den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000029) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

oder 

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand : EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand (Sockel 775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000044) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

welchen sollte ich nehmen?



welchen sollte ich nehmen?

danke schonmal für eure hilfe

mfg 

AntiFanboy

edit : nicht nur abstimmen!

eine begründung wäre auch nett!


----------



## >ExX< (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

[x]Nordwand
Weil: Bessere Leistung, und sieht etwas besser aus find ich 
Edit: Und er ist neuer^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

ok....

also der aufpreis bringts schon?


----------



## >ExX< (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis würd ich den Brocken nehmen.............
Musst du jetzt halt wissen welchen du nimmst

Wie wärs mit dem Mugen 2?


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

ne, der mugen 2 ist mir zu groß!

aber ich warte mal was andere noch so sagen!

nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## >ExX< (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Ich verstehe das^^
Mehrer Meinungen einzuziehen ist immer besser


----------



## serafen (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

*[x] Nordwand* - hatte ich, war sehr damit zufrieden, kann natürlich nur das empfehlen respektive bewerten, was selbst verbaut wurde ... ein gut geschnürtes Gesamtpaket!

Ansonsten wäre der *Scythe Yasya* eine attraktive dritte Option. Spielt das Design noch mit in die Kaufentscheidung, wird es wohl eher die Nordwand werden ... wage ich mal zu behaupten ...


----------



## zkSpawn (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Als Hilfestellung zwecks Leistung

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/65945-review-alpenfoehn-nordwand-im-pcghx-check.html



xTc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich persöhnlich habe den Brocken - nach meiner Meinung ein sehr guter Kühler für den Preis.

Montage sehr einfach und der mitgelieferte Purple Fön sieht erstklassig aus. Was Ich vorher nicht gedacht hätte.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Wenns denn ein EKL sein muss dann den Brocken, da besseres P/L-Verhältnis. Aber wieso greifst du nicht einfach zur bekannten und vielgelobten alternative "Mugen2"?


----------



## Own3r (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Ich würde auch den Brocken empfelen, da ich ihn schonmal in der Hand hatte und sagen muss, das er einen guten Eindruck bei mir gemacht hat .


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

[x] Nordwand. Gefällt mir optisch einfach besser.


----------



## Ahab (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Auch ich bin für den Brocken. Super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Und die 6€ weniger rechtfertigen die eineinhalb °C mehr voll und ganz finde ich.  Und der Lüfter war glaube ich auch leiser als beim Nordwand.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

hab zwar auch die nordwand und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, ABER beim brocken hast du lüfterklemmen und die kannst mit mehr lüftern varieren als mit der befestigung an der nordwand. mit den stiften an der nordwand bastelst du je nach lüfter mehr oder weniger...und es werden zwar genug stifte mitgeliefert, aber angenommen du verreißt die alle.. zum nachkaufen hab ich die noch nicht gesehen

kl. beispiel zum nachkauf, hatte zuerst nen noiseblocker mit diesen gummiecken auf der nordwand (vom aufwand die gummistifte durch die gummiecken zu popeln..grmml..egal), als ich den lüfter gewechselt habe waren die stifte ziemlich porös geworden. der lüfter hat sich so leicht gelöst, konnte fast froh sein das der lüfter nicht abgefallen ist..

würde jetzt eher zum brocken raten, das eine grad unterschied find ich zu vernachlässigen


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*



> Wenns denn ein EKL sein muss dann den Brocken, da besseres P/L-Verhältnis. Aber wieso greifst du nicht einfach zur bekannten und vielgelobten alternative "Mugen2"?



der ist mir zu groß!



> [x] Nordwand. Gefällt mir optisch einfach besser.



mir auch!



> Auch ich bin für den Brocken. Super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Und die 6€ weniger rechtfertigen die eineinhalb °C mehr voll und ganz finde ich.  Und der Lüfter war glaube ich auch leiser als beim Nordwand.



ok, also der nordwand lüfter ist lauter?

lauter als der boxed?^^



> würde jetzt eher zum brocken raten, das eine grad unterschied find ich zu vernachlässigen



nur 1C°?

die nordwand ist ja fast (3C° nur) so gut wie der megahalmes!





> kl. beispiel zum nachkauf, hatte zuerst nen noiseblocker mit diesen gummiecken auf der nordwand (vom aufwand die gummistifte durch die gummiecken zu popeln..grmml..egal), als ich den lüfter gewechselt habe waren die stifte ziemlich porös geworden. der lüfter hat sich so leicht gelöst, konnte fast froh sein das der lüfter nicht abgefallen ist..



das ist bescheiden......


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

edit : laut umfrage steht es 11:11^^

was tun?


----------



## Ahab (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Kopf oder Zahl?


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

kA^^

nein, aber wirklich jetzt....

bringen sich die paar € mehr was?


----------



## Caduzzz (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

nur wenn du beim zocken auf die temps achtest und diese in 0,1°C schritten tabellarisch festhälst und lauter bunte linien in der tabelle hast

kurz: nein


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*



> nur wenn du beim zocken auf die temps achtest und diese in 0,1°C schritten tabelarisch festhälst und lauter bunte linien in der tabelle hast



tue ich natürlich nicht........

und beim ocen merk ich auch keinen unterschied, also bei den temps?

aber bietet die eine heatpipe mehr nicht bessere temps?

auch wirklich 1156 kompatibl?  

hier steht nur 775 und 1366 : Motherboard | Mainboard | Arbeitsspeicher | Grafikkarten | Samsung & Seagate Festplatten | Intel CPU

ist der lüfter leise?

umwechseln von lüftern kein problem oder?


----------



## Caduzzz (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

war nicht bös' gemeint, wollte dir nur verdeutlichen, das der unterschied auf einem eh sehr hohen niveau stattfinden würde, was ich zu vernachlässigen finde

edit: beim käsekönig steht auch 1156


----------



## zulu1024 (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Aus Preisleistungssicht natürlich der Brocken. Aber was sind schon 6 euro . Gewählt habe ich die Nordwand. Hab den zwar nicht selbst, aber ein Kumpel. Ich selbst hab das Matterhorn, welcher ja der direkte nachfolger der Nordwand ist. Verbeitung und Ausstattung sind TOP! Zum Brocken kann ich leider nichts sagen obwohl man mit einem Kühler aus dem Hause EKL eh nichts falsch machen kann.

Natürlich mögen es nur ein paar Grad unterschied sein, aber ein bisschen understatement darf doch sein 

Die paar °C können in einem geschlossenen System schon mehr ausmachen. Wichtig ist halt auch, dass du die warme Luft auch wieder schnell genug aus dem Gehäuse herraus bekommst. Die Erfahrung musste ich auch machen. Ich dachte mein low noise 120er hinten und das Netzteil werden das schon richten. Pustekuchen! Hab mit mehren Konfigurationen und Luftersteuerung rumprobiert. Der Lüfter des Matterhorn war so leistungsfähig das er die Luft im Gehäuse verteilte, weil der hintere 120er nicht hinter her kam mit rauspusten, auch nicht auf voller pulle(Scythe Sflex 120er 1200rpm). Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich mir noch einen Wingboost bestellt habe und mir ein pwm Y Kabel gebaut habe. 
Ein 2. Lüfter am Kühler Bringt höchsten 1-2 °C weniger. Wenn du dir also den Brocken holst und dann noch einen 2. Lüfter ran bastellst, dürftest du bei einem ausreichend Airflow die Leistung der Norwand erreichen. Falls du keinen Lüfter über hast, kostest der dich mindestens 6 Euro 
Deswegen: [x] NORDWAND


----------



## Jägermaister (21. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

ich würde auch den brocken nehmen. wenn du richtig übertakten willst sind beide ja nicht das allerbeste als lukü. und zum zocken und "gesundem" übertakten reicht auch der brocken locker aus. allerdings würde ich nicht vernachlässigen das du den nordwand schöner findest. nachher ärgerst du dich noch weil du den brocken nicht so schön findest.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

kann jägermaister nur zustimmen beim gebrauch/kühlung. empfehlen würde ich weiterhin den brocken, aber schöner find ich auch die nordwand (hab sie ja selber  )

und die entscheidung nach schönheit/style und/oder budget/leistung mußt schon selber dann machen bzw. den zeitpunkt der entscheidung festlegen, sonst gäbe es ja hier keine umfrage 

lg


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

@zulu1024 : nen guten airflow habe ich schon, da hab ichs chon dran gearbeitet!

@jägermeister : hast recht, aussehen sollte der kühler natürlich auch gut!

aber soooo schirch ist der brocken auch wieder nicht!


so, 

Brocken : 12 - 17 : Nordwand

ich glaub das sagt alles!

ich geb die paar € mehr aus und hol mir die nordwand!

die ist ja sicher kompatibl, steht sogar bei meinem shop dabei!

eine frage zum einbau : bei dem kühler muss man das mobo ausbauen oder?


----------



## zulu1024 (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> eine frage zum einbau : bei dem kühler muss man das mobo ausbauen oder?



Das hängt von deinem Case ab. Manche haben in höhe der CPU eine Aussparung, also auf der Rückseite auf dem das Mobo befestigt ist. Dort muss man das Mobo nicht ausbauen. Ob das jetzt so gut hin haut weis ich nicht.
Ansonsten muss es wegen der Backplate-Befestigung ausgebaut werden, dafür hält das Bombenfest!


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

also das gibts bei meinem case leider nicht.

muss also alles ausbauen?


----------



## facehugger (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> also das gibts bei meinem case leider nicht.
> 
> muss also alles ausbauen?


Da wirste wohl oder übel nicht drumherum kommen Aber wer hier schraubt nicht gern an seinem Tower herum


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

naja, schrauben tue ich eh gerne!

aber die graka ausbauen, die sta kabeln lösen, festplattenkäfige rausgeben, die led/hdd stecker ab/anstecken, kühlr drauf und dann alles wieder rein!

das wird schon ne gute halbe stunde dauern oder?

aja, das mobo aknn sich eh nicht verbiegen doer?

wie weit darf ich die schrauben festdrehen?


----------



## sipsap (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

na bis es knackt!^^
nein ernsthaft: mit geringer kraft anziehen bis schluss ist. nich mit aller gewalt fest bollern!
und verbiegen tut sich so ein mb eher nich.

hab übrigens für den nordwand gestimmt.soll ja auch schick aussehn und wenn du OCen willst hat er vllt nach oben hin mehr reserven.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*



> mit geringer kraft anziehen bis schluss ist. nich mit aller gewalt fest bollern!



beim pc bleib ich ruhig!

rein freund von mir hat bei seinem pc gewalt angewendet beim einbauen!

CPU, Mobo und GraKa im eimer (summasumarum mind. 500€)



> und verbiegen tut sich so ein mb eher nich.



ok, gut zu wissen!



> hab übrigens für den nordwand gestimmt.soll ja auch schick aussehn und wenn du OCen willst hat er vllt nach oben hin mehr reserven



jap, der sieht wirklich gut aus!


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

so, nach langem überlegen und durchlesen anderer threads, infos von bekannten etc etc werd ich mir den EKL alpenföhn Nordwand holen!

zwei bekannte haben den (1090T, i7 920) und beide können nur gutes davon sagen!

trotzdem, danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## zulu1024 (22. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Und ob sich das MAinboard durchbiegen kann! Ich habe es selbst erlebt. Bei meinen Matterhorn ist alles passig, da kann ich die schrauben bis zum Anschlag festknallen. Bei meinen vorherigen Kühler, den Artic Freezer 7, war das nicht der fall. Da war genug Luft zum festschrauben. Da habe ich es auch ein bisschen übertrieben. Von der Seite war ein Smilie zu erkennen. Zum Glück ist alles heile geblieben.


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

ok, ich werd natürlich aufpassen und auch das mainbaord betrachten ob sich es durchbiegt!


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

Also ich hatte damals den Brocken (der wird ja ohne Backplatte auf dem So1156 montiert) und da hat sich nichts, selbst mit zwei verbauten Lüftern, durchgebogen  
Und die Kühlleistung war Top 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

wow. das sieht ja gut aus!



> (der wird ja ohne Backplatte auf dem So1156 montiert)



das heisst man muss das mobo nicht ausbauen?


wow. auf der sidewinder x6 schreiben ist vlt geil!!!!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> das heisst man muss das mobo nicht ausbauen?



Muss es trotzdem, es sei denn du hast großzügige Aussparungen im Mainboardtray 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das hällt den Kühler am Board, die runden Sachen müssen auf die Rückseite und werden mit Schrauben auf der Vorderseite(durch die Stäge) verschraubt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

ne, so ein loch hat das case da leider net!

muss ich wohl oder übel alles ausbauen!

aber was solls, dafür ist die cpu dann kühler!


----------



## zulu1024 (30. September 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also ich hatte damals den Brocken (der wird ja ohne Backplatte auf dem So1156 montiert) und da hat sich nichts, selbst mit zwei verbauten Lüftern, durchgebogen
> Und die Kühlleistung war Top
> 
> 
> ...




Bitte genauer lesen. Es geht darum das es sich beim festziehen der Schrauben durchbiegt und nicht vom Eigengewicht des Kühlers. Bei manchen Kühlern kann das passieren, beim Artic Freezer7 war es so. Man spührt keinen wiederstand, der einem sagt " nun ist es ausreichend fest", man könnte Lustig weiter schrauben bis es knack macht. Was ich mir beim Broken oder der Nordwand nicht vorstellen kann, weil das befestigungskit paasig ist.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

ok, gut zu wissen!


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Bitte genauer lesen. Es geht darum das es sich beim festziehen der Schrauben durchbiegt und nicht vom Eigengewicht des Kühlers. Bei manchen Kühlern kann das passieren, beim Artic Freezer7 war es so. Man spührt keinen wiederstand, der einem sagt " nun ist es ausreichend fest", man könnte Lustig weiter schrauben bis es knack macht. Was ich mir beim Broken oder der Nordwand nicht vorstellen kann, weil das befestigungskit paasig ist.



#Ausgrab

Ja und  Da drückte/biegte sich auch nichts durch mit Schrauben bis zum Anschlag, weil sie nicht weiter gehen wie sie sollen


----------



## sipsap (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Nordwand?*

ich glaub er meint das so


----------

